# Poll for HuntOhioFarms program



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Just curious to see if the program was actually in use or not. 

Question 1. How many of you filled out the questioner on the ODNR website? 

Question 2. If you answered yes to Q-1 Then how many of you actually were contacted by any Farmers?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I filled it out and never received a call.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i filled it out, never received a call


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I filled it out and never received a call.


ditto........


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Signed up never contacted.

But I have been solicited to join the Farm Bureau (several times).


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I also filled it out, never contacted.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Bonemann said:


> Signed up never contacted.
> 
> But I have been solicited to join the Farm Bureau (several times).


Signed up, got info for joining farm bureau, sent the $65 to join got my farm bureau membership. And never heard anything after that. Made repeated calls to ODNR/DOW & Farm Bureau and was told that just because we register with HuntOhioFarms.com and join farm bureau we aren't guaranteed to be contacted. So I requested my money back from the farm bureau and canceled my membership. Took me about 6 weeks to get my fund returned, Only took them 3 days to process my payment. I was pretty irritated and disappointed. In my opinion it's another way for the state to get money from hunters.:curse:


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

yep, filled out last year and updated this year. 

Only contact has been the farm bureau wanting money. I have relatives that used to belong to the bureau and said about 10-15 years ago it became nothing but politics and quit paying the yearly fees. I have no idea what it's like today.

I really think a majority of farmers already know friends/neighbors that hunt, and/or will hunt their own land. 

I really don't expect to hear anything from this program.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Filled out the questionair. Have not been contacted. Figure to ask the local DOW Officer what his thoughts on the program are. Hope it is helping SOMEBODY. Hate to see a program like this started and people hired to manage/perpetuate it, advertising money spent to advertise it, and tax dollars going to cover those costs and NO ONE benefit from it.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

News, a land owner/farmer i know received a letter from the ODNR asking to put his farm on the list. He just got it so maybe like everyhing else when it comes to Govt it takes awhile to get the new program rolling. I also put my name in the hat and never received anything.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

My husband and I both joined this program last year and this, but  have yet to hear a thing.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I filled it out and never received a call.


This.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Put me down as well. Filled it out and never heard a peep. What a joke.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

same as the rest.
ski


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Bonemann said:


> Signed up never contacted.
> 
> But I have been solicited to join the Farm Bureau (several times).



Ditto...though I do know one person who got permission and has done pretty well with it


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Same. Signed-up last year but heard nothing.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Filled it out......

Nothing.

Biggest joke ever,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,period.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I filled it out and have never been contacted For two years now


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Same with me I haven't heard anything. But like one of the previous guys said it is the govt. and things just take time with them.


Larry


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Now I do not hunt but have many friends who do and while I read the responses, It seems many are quite negative about ONDR and never hearing anything or being picked to hunt a property. I do not know the numbers but I imagine there are several hundred or even a thousand hunters for every farm that needs a hunter and with that, the ODNR figures that they can help a handful of folks out there on both sides ( farmers who need to thin deer herd and the hunters looking for access) so at least they are trying to do something and they should be thanked for that. Just hate seeing everyone feel like its a waste of resources when they are a trying to help at least a few folks out. Just throwing the other side of the coin into the mix here.......

Salmonid


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe they should figure a way to help the farmers who get "crop damage kill permits" by giving them hunters who would kill and use the resource ? 

That way both the farmer and hunter could have a good outcome.


----------

